# Recife - O luxo da capital pernambucana by Raul Lopes



## raul lopes

HR200315013 by eduardo kobra - Pintor Muralista -, auf Flickr
Um pedacinho do Forte das Cinco Pontas... Isso é Recife, Capital do Nordeste! - Foto Wesley D&#x27;Almeida by Wesley D&#x27;Almeida, auf Flickr
Recife &quot;Hellcife&quot; by Max Levay, auf Flickr
20170923_SC_2692 by Saulo Cruz, auf Flickr
Náutico 0X1 Sport by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Recife by Giselda fotos2019, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

facebook/andorinhaimagensaereas


----------



## raul lopes

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Vonney

Recife cresce tão rápido que tem fotos desatualizadas Raul. Maravilhosamente linda.👏


----------



## raul lopes

Vonney said:


> Recife cresce tão rápido que tem fotos desatualizadas Raul. Maravilhosamente linda.👏



amigo eu sei .... mas ta tao dificil pra achar fotos boas .....


----------



## raul lopes

Ponte Estaiada by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
DSC_9922 by Paula Montenegro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Ilha de Itamaracá by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
137rl01seqn} by Marília Arraes 2021, auf Flickr
Carreata pelo Recife by Marília Arraes 2021, auf Flickr
Canon EOS 7D_2627-1 by Marcio Bianchi, auf Flickr
Canon EOS 7D_2628-2 by Marcio Bianchi, auf Flickr
Canon EOS 7D_2710-1 by Marcio Bianchi, auf Flickr
Canon EOS 7D_2680-1 by Marcio Bianchi, auf Flickr
Canon EOS 7D_2295-1 by Marcio Bianchi, auf Flickr
Canon EOS 7D_2344-1 by Marcio Bianchi, auf Flickr
Canon EOS 7D_2426-1 by Marcio Bianchi, auf Flickr
Miró da Muribeca by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
ARB_6903_19082020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_6962_19082020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_6877_19082020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_6861_19082020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_7115_19082020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
O Caranguejo da Aurora by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Casarão Abandonado by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Gilberto Freire by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
ARB_3084_21062020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_3150_21062020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
630 Recife PE - Praia de Boa Viagem 20 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
164 Recife PE - Praia de Boa Viagem 17 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
Recife by PINA10460, auf Flickr
Recife by PINA10460, auf Flickr
Recife - PE by Delma Paz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Vonney

As mansões de Apipucos são lindas, mas fotografar é muito dificil


----------



## raul lopes

VIVA PERNAMBUCO ANO 20 - ANDRÉ RIO by Fervo Projetos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Edifício Maria Olívia. by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Edifício Maria Olívia. by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Edifício Maria Lavínia. by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem by pmenge, auf Flickr








Dia 307/365 by Daniel Almeida, auf Flickr
Transatlânticos desembarcaram no Recife by Ezequiel, auf Flickr
Transatlânticos desembarcaram no Recife by Ezequiel, auf Flickr
Chácara Santa Rosa by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Chácara Santa Rosa by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PRAIA DE CALHETAS by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr
PRAIA DOS CARNEIROS by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr
Maria Isadora e Maria Isabela by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Maria Isadora e Maria Isabela by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr
Avenida Boa Viagem, noturna, Recife, Pernambuco by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr
Praça do Marco Zero, noturna, Recife, Pernambuco by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr
Bacia do Pina, Magic Hour - Recife by Max Levay, auf Flickr
Recife - Cidade das Pontes by Max Levay, auf Flickr
Brennand by Elisa, auf Flickr
Brennand by Elisa, auf Flickr
PONTE ESTAIADA DO PINA RECIFE by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr
DO OUTRO LADO DO RIO by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr
Maria Lígia by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Maria Lígia by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM-DRONE-28-04-16-003-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM-DRONE-28-04-16-001-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IGREJA DE SÃO PEDRO DOS CLÉRIGOS by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## Will_NE

Coletânea impecável do maravilhoso Recife! Uma de minhas capitais favoritas desde sempre!


----------



## raul lopes

Bolo de Rolo by TURISMO PERNAMBUCO, auf Flickr
Oficina do Sabor - Jantar - Lagostins maramanga com arroz de espinafre - Sérgio Lobo by Exclusiva!BR, auf Flickr
Festival Gastronômico de Pernambuco by Gustavo Penteado, auf Flickr
Oficina do Sabor - Prato - Camarão Justino e Quiabo_DSC6885 Foto - Eudes Santana by Executiva Comunicação, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boa Viagem, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
Oficina Francisco Brennand, Recife, 07/2014 by Paulo Cheng, auf Flickr
Instituto Ricardo Brennand - Panoramica do complexo by osvaldo farias, auf Flickr
poço da panela by São João, auf Flickr
OLINDA - BR by jocas57102, auf Flickr
marco zero recife antigo by Davi Bezerra, auf Flickr
Praça da República , Recife . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Ponte D&#x27;Uchoa by Athos Thiago, auf Flickr
Deutscher Klub Pernambuco (Clube Alemão de Pernambuco) - Bairro do Parnamirim - Recife, Pernambuco, Brasil by Abdias Jr, auf Flickr
Paço do Frevo by pmenge, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Gustavo Amorim, auf Flickr
20180213_092622 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180212_150210 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180212_150837 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180212_150156 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180212_150021 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife (PE) by Neoenergia Oficial, auf Flickr
Praça de Casa Forte by Diva Ruanna, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praça do Derby, Recife - PE by Toinho de Passira - &quot;thepassiranews&quot;, auf Flickr
Praça do Derby, Recife - PE by Toinho de Passira - &quot;thepassiranews&quot;, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_2687 by Alexandra (Nessa) Gnatoush, auf Flickr
IMG_3018 by Alexandra (Nessa) Gnatoush, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Teatro Santa Isabel by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
Teatro Santa Isabel by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
a lira e o palco by Ricardo Scholz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

youtube.com


----------



## raul lopes

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/844213892633613497/


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

20160630-Recife-1 by Manoel Marcos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20160809-MariaFarinha-0003 by Manoel Marcos, auf Flickr
20160809-MariaFarinha-0020 by Manoel Marcos, auf Flickr
20160809-MariaFarinha-0050 by Manoel Marcos, auf Flickr
20160809-MariaFarinha-0054 by Manoel Marcos, auf Flickr
IMG_7106 by Manoel Marcos, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

raul lopes said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/844213892633613497/


Recife 😱


----------



## raul lopes

FUTUROS NOVOS QUIOSQUES NA ORLA DE BOA VIAGEM ...


----------



## raul lopes

ALGUNS LANCAMENTOS NA CAPITAL PERNAMBUCANA






Início - PE News


Portal de Notícias de Pernambuco




www.penews.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Triunfo Imóveis | A imobiliária Digital


Garanta seu imóvel no melhor do Nordeste com vantagens para você.




www.triunfoimoveis.com


----------



## raul lopes

JARDINS DA AURORA | jclarquitetos







www.jclarquitetos.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Recife PE by João Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife PE by João Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife PE by João Antonio, auf Flickr
Recife PE-Galeria Janete Costa by João Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife PE-Galeria Janete Costa by João Antonio, auf Flickr
Recife PE-Galeria Janete Costa by João Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife PE-Caixa Cultural by João Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

230 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 14 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

265 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 54 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife- PE by Osiene Melo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RIO BRANCO BOULEVARD II / ALAMEDA RIO BRANCO II by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PRÉDIOS (1) by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr
PRÉDIOS (2) by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Açude de Apipucus Brasil - Pernanbuco - Recife by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

6 by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr
4 by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ARB_1900_17112020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_0686_27032017_Foto_AndreaRegoBarros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_0004_13032016_Foto_AndreaRegoBarros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_0013_13032016_Foto_AndreaRegoBarros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
RECIFE/PE by Juliano Pessoa, auf Flickr
199 Recife Antigo - PE 05 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

facebook.com/casaforte


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Walber Moura, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

WANKING ON THE QUAY / CAMINHANDO NO PORTO by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr
VANISHING POINT I / PONTO DE FULGA I by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr
IMG_2699 by Alexandra (Nessa) Gnatoush, auf Flickr
IMG_2997 by Alexandra (Nessa) Gnatoush, auf Flickr
Paço Alfândega (Interior) by paolm, auf Flickr
Paço Alfândega (Interior) by paolm, auf Flickr
03 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr
11 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr
16 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr
Fotografo de casamento em Recife (8) by Fernando Raphael, auf Flickr
Casamento em Recife (43) by Fernando Raphael, auf Flickr
























recife_aerea1312_5936 by Raul Lopes, auf Flickr
recife_aerea_arenapernambuco-7296 by Raul Lopes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife &amp; Olinda by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hotel Atlante Plaza by Amanda Richelle, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ponteshoteis.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

ponteshoteis.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

ponteshoteis.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

186 Recife PE - Praia de Boa Viagem 45 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

TORRE MALAKOFF 16X9 - 17-01-2021 - 001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
TORRE MALAKOFF 4X5 - 17-01-2021 - 001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PRAIA DE TOQUINHO - 4X5 - 03-02-2021 - 002-TP-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RUA DO BOM JESUS VERTICAL-005-OK-80X100-TP-003 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

OLINDA - DRONE - 16X9 - 20-02-2021 - 001-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RESTAURANTE CAIS DO SERTÃO 16X9 - 17-01-2021 - 006-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista Aérea do Recife-PE (1) by a r malfatti, auf Flickr
Vista Aérea do Recife-PE (3) by a r malfatti, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fotografia Aérea de Gustavo Penteado by Gustavo Penteado, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do Pina by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Skyline by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BOA VIAGEM - 29-12-18-013-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by FUTURISTIC AND QUAINT PATCHWORK STYLE, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20170923_SC_2655 by Saulo Cruz, auf Flickr
20170923_SC_2693 by Saulo Cruz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

❤❤ Boa viagem ❤ by biankaaquino, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

❤ Boa Viagem - PE by biankaaquino, auf Flickr
Pontal de Maracaipe by Salome Merz, auf Flickr
Ponte Arquiteto Wilsom Campos Junior by Salome Merz, auf Flickr
DJI_0490 by Salome Merz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boa Viagem by Beatriz Ivo, auf Flickr
Parque Dna Lindu - Praia de Boa Viagem - Recife - Pe. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem by agenciajcmazella, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem 1 by George Hamilton Paes Barreto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

*ZONA SUL *

Concrete jungle 📷 by Guilherme Tavares, auf Flickr

*ZONA NORTE *


Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Teste de câmera do LG G4 H815p by Guilherme Tavares, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

STATUE AND PALACE / ESTÁTUA E PALÁCIO by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr
FONT AND PALACE / FONTE E PALÁCIO by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC1874 by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## Joaom20

Que thread lindo, Recife muito bonita e fotogênica, parabéns!!


----------



## Vonney

O diferencial de Recife é que a cidade tem vários pontos lindos, não só os turísticos. Portanto, os turistas, por exemplo, conhecem ainda muito pouco.


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC1602 by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Downtown Recife by V Martins, auf Flickr
Downtown Recife by V Martins, auf Flickr
Downtown Recife by V Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife, Pernambuco by Carlos Eduardo Azevedo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO-MARCOZERO-21-04-21-001-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RUA DA AURORA-24-04-21-16X9-TP-002 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RUA DA AURORA-24-04-21-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FIM DE TARDE RECIFE-21-04-2X1-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CLIENTE RICARDO GRILLE 150 X 75 DECOR MOLDURA FILETE MARROM 50039028 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Calado

raul lopes said:


> RUA DA AURORA-24-04-21-16X9-TP-002 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
> RUA DA AURORA-24-04-21-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Calado

Muito bela esta Rua da Aurora.!


----------



## Vonney

O brasileiro infelizmente não contempla. A rua do Bom Jesus, por exemplo, foi eleita uma rua linda, só que por uma revista do exterior. Ninguém entendeu a importância turística desse título.


----------



## raul lopes

pois é infelizmente no momento atual que estamos no brasil , como uma critaura vai entender a importancia de algo ... ??? o brasil se perdeu no meio do caminho ... triste . 


fico muito triste vendo os ultimos acontecimentos da minha querida amada patria .. tanto potencial jogado fora .. tanto desrespeito e desamor ...um verdadeiro pesadelo ... torcendo para que isso mude logo nas proximas eleiçoes e o brasil volte a brilhar e ser aquele brasil feliz e prospero ... que o brasil volte a sonhar alto ... e ser o gigante que ele sempre foi .


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE - DUAS TORRES 14-06-2021-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recifes de Coral do Nordeste_Credito Antonio Henrique by Peld Tams, auf Flickr
Recifes de Coral Tamandare_Credito Antonio Henrique by Peld Tams, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife_401 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife_397 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife_394 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_114 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_393 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_247 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_062 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_214 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_181 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_164 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_163 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_162 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_175 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_087 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_388 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_384 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_377 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_378 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife_355 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_339 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_325 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_321 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_301 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_283 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife_023 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr
Recife_025 by Daniel Zorin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE - DUAS TORRES 14-06-2021-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

fotos do nosso amigo
*jmascena*









Recife e RM (PE)


Esse da Rosa e Silva tá devagar quase parando.. passo na frente todo dia e não vejo evolução nenhuma.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## raul lopes

BACIA DO PINA RIO MAR - 27-10-18-005-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hospital Pedro II, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife - Costa Pacifica by Álvaro Neto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque da lagoa by Álvaro Neto, auf Flickr
Parque da lagoa by Álvaro Neto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Aeroporto dos Guararapes - Praça de Alimentação by Álvaro Neto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boa viagem Recife by Quinto Filho de João, auf Flickr
Praia de Boa Viagem by Quinto Filho de João, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

fotos do skyscrapercity ... do amigo *D.A









Recife (PE)


Alguém sabe informar o que é isso, já passei próximo e não consegui ver kkkkk ? Fica no bairro do Recife




www.skyscrapercity.com




*
*





























































*​


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE-VISTA AÉREA ILHA DO LEITE E ARREDORES 11-03-17-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BEIRA RIO- ILHA DO LEITE 22-07-18-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BEIRA RIO- ILHA DO LEITE 22-07-18-002-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

@dronerecife​


----------



## raul lopes

nao muito longe do recife ... temos esse paraiso tropical ..


























































































































































































































































































Inspeção aérea com drone - Inspeção aérea com drone - Recife


Imagens aéreas em alta resolução para inspeção estrutural de fachada, inspeção predial.




www.orbe360.com.br


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO 19-07-2021-16X9-004-1-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE ANTIGO 19-07-2021-16X9-005-1-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE ANTIGO 19-07-2021-16X9-002-TP-1-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife e seus altoes envidraçados com vidros verdes e granito e marmore...chiquéééérrimos..


expoimovel.com.br


Recife-PE Brasil (6) by Victor S Ventoso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

651 Recife Antigo - PE 12 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_MG_0615 by antonio peregrino, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
Geometría y simetría en la Arquitectura, Recife by Gustavo Barral, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife graf and tower by Cassidy Curtis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Olinda Bonfim by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

fotos by D.A


----------



## raul lopes

_MG_3858 by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Açude de Apipucos - Reife - PE - Brasil (1) by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Açude de Apipucos - Reife - PE - Brasil (2) by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Açude de Apipucos - Reife - PE - Brasil (5) by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Açude de Apipucus Brasil - Pernanbuco - Recife by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

pôr do sol (5) by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PRÉDIOS (2) by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr
PRÉDIOS (1) by Mauricio Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Lucas RBD







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## raul lopes

​arqmulti.com.br
www.facebook.com/arqMULTI/


----------



## raul lopes

Mangai Recife – Leo Maia







leonardomaiaarquitetos.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

OLINDA 20-02-2021-020-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Exposição de fotos - Recife - Pernambuco - Brasil by Fernando Cesar de Castro Monteiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FACULDADE DE DIREITO-24-07-21-006--TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
FACULDADE DE DIREITO-24-07-21-004-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
FACULDADE DE DIREITO-24-07-21-003-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
FACULDADE DE DIREITO-24-07-21-005-1-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
Faculdade de Direito do Recife by luan santos, auf Flickr
Faculdade de Direito do Recife/PE by Gustavo Penteado, auf Flickr
Faculdade de Direito do Recife by Marcela Soares, auf Flickr
Faculdade de Direito do Recife by Marcela Soares, auf Flickr
Faculdade de Direito do Recife by Marcela Soares, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE OUTLET

pinzon.com.br​


----------



## raul lopes

YOUTUBE.COM/PRAIADECANDEIAS


----------



## Vonney

Recife tem belos e exclusivos restaurantes. Gastronomia TOP.


----------



## raul lopes

Recife BV Tree by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife by Carlos Tenório, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Igreja da Misericórdia - Olinda - PE by Carlos Tenório, auf Flickr
Museu das Esculturas - Ricardo Brennand by william lucena, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

#canont6 #18-55mm #canom #praia #mar #verao #summer by Carlos Tenório, auf Flickr
#canont6 #18-55mm #canom #praia #mar #verao #summer by Carlos Tenório, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Oficina Ceramica Francisco Brennand by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
681 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 38 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
678 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 16 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
102 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 39 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
107 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 44 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
Oficina Ceramica Francisco Brennand by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
Oficina Ceramica Francisco Brennand by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
Oficina Ceramica Francisco Brennand by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
Oficina Ceramica Francisco Brennand by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
Oficina Ceramica Francisco Brennand by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
Oficina Ceramica Francisco Brennand by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr
Oficina Cerâmica Francisco Brennand, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
677 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 14 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
095 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 30 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
113 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 50 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
114 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 51 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
573 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 28 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
108 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 45 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
580 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 32 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
105 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 42 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
103 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 40 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
110 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 47 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
111 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 48 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
112 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 49 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
088 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 22 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
085 Oficina Francisco Brennand Recife - PE 19 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro Judaico de Pernambuco by Anderson Nascimento, auf Flickr
Sinagoga Kahal Zur Israel by Jones Azevedo, auf Flickr
Sinagoga Kahal Zur Israel by Jones Azevedo, auf Flickr
Sinagoga Kahal Zur Israel by Robson Santos, auf Flickr
Sinagoga Kahal Zur Israel by Robson Santos, auf Flickr
Sinagoga Kahal Zur Israel by Robson Santos, auf Flickr
Sinagoga Kahal Zur Israel by Jones Azevedo, auf Flickr
Forte das Cinco Pontas Recife/PE by danilopb, auf Flickr
Forte das Cinco Pontas Recife/PE by danilopb, auf Flickr
Forte das Cinco Pontas - Recife by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
BRUNO LIMA_FORTE DAS CINCO PONTAS_RECIFE_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Um pedacinho do Forte das Cinco Pontas... Isso é Recife, Capital do Nordeste! - Foto Wesley D&#x27;Almeida by Wesley D&#x27;Almeida, auf Flickr
Recife encantadora por seus rios, pontes e história... Forte das Cinco Pontas! - Foto Wesley D&#x27;Almeida by Wesley D&#x27;Almeida, auf Flickr
























Forte do Brum - Recife/PE by danilopb, auf Flickr
Forte Orange - Ilha de Itamaracá / PE by danilopb, auf Flickr​
https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49898477097_e6d92c5b63_h.jpgINSTITUTO RICARDO BRENNAND - Recife/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr[/URL]
[URL='https://flic.kr/p/2j3FV6h']https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49913535326_ae2a92d997_h.jpgINSTITUTO RICARDO BRENNAND - Recife/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr[/URL]
[URL='https://flic.kr/p/2j3ET8n']https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49913333607_5251922dd7_h.jpgINSTITUTO RICARDO BRENNAND - Recife/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr[/URL]
[URL='https://flic.kr/p/oHK2xM']https://live.staticflickr.com/3863/14912220255_a40e2c6e52_h.jpgInstituto Ricardo Brennand - Recife - Pe - Brasil. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr[/URL]
[URL='https://flic.kr/p/2miuBAc']https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51393791195_824755d04c_h.jpgInstituto Ricardo Brennand by Claudia Loughran, auf Flickr[/URL]
[URL='https://flic.kr/p/2miqJyg']https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51393034183_3fdf13ce7e_h.jpgInstituto Ricardo Brennand[/URL] by [URL='https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/']Claudia Loughran[/URL], auf Flickr
[URL='https://flic.kr/p/2j8ELAf'][IMG]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49969894098_b70c150fff_h.jpgINSTITUTO RICARDO BRENNAND - Recife/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
INSTITUTO RICARDO BRENNAND - Recife/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
INSTITUTO RICARDO BRENNAND - Recife/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
INSTITUTO RICARDO BRENNAND - Recife/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
INSTITUTO RICARDO BRENNAND - Recife/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
























































































































































































Instituto Ricardo Brennand by Ars Clicandi, auf Flickr









O Pensador by Beatriz Ivo, auf Flickr
Instituto Ricardo Brennand by Beatriz Ivo, auf Flickr
Acervo de obras do instituto Ricardo Brennnand - Recife, PE. - Collection of works of Ricardo Brennnand Institute by Hilmário, auf Flickr








Ricardo Brennand 12 by JM Toz, auf Flickr

DSC06989 by Roger M. Soares, auf Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## raul lopes

Lucas_Wild







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## raul lopes

UPA-E do Arruda by Anderson Nascimento, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Greve no metrô do Recife by Anderson Nascimento, auf Flickr
Greve no metrô do Recife by Anderson Nascimento, auf Flickr
Greve no metrô do Recife by Anderson Nascimento, auf Flickr
Metrô de Recife (PE) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr
Metrô de Recife (PE) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr
Metrô de Recife (PE) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr
Metrô de Recife (PE) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr
Metrô de Recife (PE) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr
Metrô de Recife (PE) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr
Metrô de Recife (PE) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr
Metrô de Recife (PE) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Prédios - Recife by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
Thanks for 577 views by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do Paiva - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
Praia do Paiva - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
Praia do Paiva - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
Praia do Paiva - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
Praia de Piedade - Jaboatão dos Guararapes by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Olinda - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
Olinda - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
Olinda - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
Olinda - Brasil by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

AMANHECER CASA FORTE-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Recife - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Recife - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Recife - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Recife - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Recife - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

www.mapadesonhos.com​


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Recife Brasilia Teimosa by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Torres Gêmeas Pier do Recife by Thiago Barcellan, auf Flickr
RECIFE ANTIGO 16-12-18 -001-OK-ASSINADA by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE - DUAS TORRES 14-06-2021-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
Torres gêmeas do Recife by Cínthia Carvalho, auf Flickr
TWIN TOWERS - Torres Gemeas by MARCIO ROGERIO, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ZONA SUL 

BACIA DO PINA RECIFE - 11-03-17-013-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


ZONA NORTE 

BACIA DO PINA RECIFE - 11-03-17-015-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes

BACIA DO PINA RIO MAR - 27-10-18-004-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Recife, Brasi by Galeria La Violet, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife e Olinda - Conjuntos Urbanos


Recife surge inicialmente como uma pequena colônia de pescadores e Olinda pertence à Região Metropolitana do Recife




conjuntosurbanospe.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE DE ANTIGAMENTE

facebook.com/resifedeantigamente


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Canal da Agamenon Magalhães 07-02-13-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

www.camposgouveia.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Riviera Boa Viagem by Leandro Lima, auf Flickr
Riviera Boa Viagem by Leandro Lima, auf Flickr
Riviera Boa Viagem by Leandro Lima, auf Flickr
Riviera Boa Viagem by Leandro Lima, auf Flickr
Riviera Boa Viagem by Leandro Lima, auf Flickr
Riviera Boa Viagem by Leandro Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Concessionaria Pigalle Peugeot e Citroen by Leandro Lima, auf Flickr
Concessionaria Pigalle Peugeot e Citroen by Leandro Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

(29/10/2017) Ato em defesa dos bancos públicos - 2º Jardim de Boa Viagem by Sindicato dos Bancários de Pernambuco, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

Skyline da Caudelaria na Várzea


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

Chocante Recife. O rooftop do Tacaruna tem uma vista lindíssima de Recife. Litoral luxo


----------



## Vonney

Recife é uma fantasia real


----------



## Luk's

Que lindo ta a parte historica de Recife!!


----------



## raul lopes

19.2021 - Multirao de limpeza no recife antigo - Foto Daniel Tavares PCR-14 by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
19.2021 - Multirao de limpeza no recife antigo - Foto Daniel Tavares PCR-2 by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
19.2021 - Multirao de limpeza no recife antigo - Foto Daniel Tavares PCR-24 by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

nordeste-3 by Luiz Claudio Santos Souza Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praça da Independência by Laboratório Liber UFPE, auf Flickr
Bolsa de valores e Associação comercial do Recife by Laboratório Liber UFPE, auf Flickr
River Plate Bank by Laboratório Liber UFPE, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

GRUPO RECIFE CITY TOUR RECIFE E OLINDA-11 by Raquel Brilhante, auf Flickr


----------



## carlos-PE

Vonney said:


> É mentira da amiga e como vem mostrando na TV sensacionalista como que toda praia de Boa Viagem está com barreiras de pedras ao longo da orla. O trecho mostrado na TV e que talvez a sua amiga está, compreende apenas um trecho que destaquei da orla de Setúbal até a igrejinha de Boa Viagem (foto abaixo). A continuação da orla a partir da igrejinha tem longas faixas de areia com Playgraund, quadras poliesportivas e etc... No Recife terá projeto de engorda, acredito que só nesse trecho que destaquei.
> 
> View attachment 2265072


Quando se vê essa foto, se nota perfeitamente a falta de planejamento urbano que houve. A avenida e os prédios invadiram a faixa de areia! Esse projeto de engorda para esse trecho é bem complicado para falar a verdade, por causa dos arrecifes que há!


----------



## Vonney

Eu penso que não será uma engoooooorda, mas um exerto de areia que o mar levou.


----------



## raul lopes

PÁGINA 05 - RECIFE - Marco Zero - FOTO Sol Pulquério by HotelDO Brasil, auf Flickr
Lembranças de Olinda by Lucia Cysneiros Passos, auf Flickr
PÁGINA 81 - OFICINA FRANCISCO BRENNAND - FOTO HESÍODO GÓES by HotelDO Brasil, auf Flickr
Assim se construiu o Brasil by Lucia Cysneiros Passos, auf Flickr
_DSC5626 copiar by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PÁGINA 10 -Olinda -Mirante - Foto Arquimedes Santos by HotelDO Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PÁGINA 64 - COMIDA - RECIFE - SOL PULQUÉRIO by HotelDO Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PÁGINA 19 - Tamandaré - Praia dos Carneiros - Foto Edmar Paz by HotelDO Brasil, auf Flickr
PÁGINA 12 - Foto Edmar Paz Praia dos Carneiros Foto 0.3 by HotelDO Brasil, auf Flickr
PÁGINA 28 - Fernando de Noronha - Morro do Pico - Grão Fotografia (fotos cedidas pela adm de Noronha) by HotelDO Brasil, auf Flickr
PÁGINA 15 - IPOJUCA - Porto de Galinhas - Piscinas Naturais - Vinícius Lubambo by HotelDO Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PÁGINA 11 - Mosteiro de São Bento - Arquimedes Santos (2) by HotelDO Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20220129170819__MG_4965 by Copa Do Nordeste, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

Única


----------



## Vonney

Essa casa 332 é um luxo


----------



## raul lopes

Redirect Notice


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Praa de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Teatro Santa Isabel by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
20.01.2022 - PCR Realiza reforma das Pontes - Fotos Daniel Tavares PCR by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

REVITALIZACAO CAIS DA AURORA

06.01.2022 - Recife ganha novo cartão postal em homenagem ao ponto de nascimento do Oceano Atlântico by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
06.01.2022 - Recife ganha novo cartão postal em homenagem ao ponto de nascimento do Oceano Atlântico by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
06.01.2022 - Recife ganha novo cartão postal em homenagem ao ponto de nascimento do Oceano Atlântico by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
06.01.2022 - Recife ganha novo cartão postal em homenagem ao ponto de nascimento do Oceano Atlântico by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
06.01.2022 - Recife ganha novo cartão postal em homenagem ao ponto de nascimento do Oceano Atlântico by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
06.01.2022 - Recife ganha novo cartão postal em homenagem ao ponto de nascimento do Oceano Atlântico by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

TEATRO SANTA ISABEL095 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
TEATRO SANTA ISABEL097 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

TEATRO DO PARQUE072 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
TEATRO DO PARQUE071 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
TEATRO DO PARQUE070 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

TEATRO RIOMAR by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

TEATRO ARIANO by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
TEATRO ARIANO SUASSUNA087 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
TEATRO ARIANO SUASSUNA086 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
CINEMA SAO LUIZ076 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
CINEMA SAO LUIZ073 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
CINEMA SAO LUIZ074 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CAIXA CULTIRAL by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
PRACA DO MARCO ZERO 2 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
NOVO CAIS by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
ESTATUA DE NANA by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
MUSEU DE ARTESANATO045 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
MUSEU DE ARTESANATO044 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
MUSEU CAIS DO SERTAO by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
Recife by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
Recife by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
EMBAIXADA DOS BONECOS GIGANTES by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
RUA DO BOM JESUS by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
RIO BRANCO by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
FEIRA DO BOM JESUS059 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
PRACA DO ARSENAL by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
RUA DA AURORA by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
PALACIO CAMPO DAS PRINCESAS by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
PALACIO DA JUSTICA by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
MEMORIAL DE MEDICINA023 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
MEMORIAL DE MEDICINA022 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

QUARTEL DO DERBY019 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
QUARTEL DO DERBY020 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PRACA OSVALDO CRUZ058 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
PRACA DO DERBY017 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
PARQUE 13 de maio051 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
PRACA DO DERBY016 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
PRACA DA REPUBLICA015 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PARQUE DAS ESCULTURAS002 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
PARQUE DAS ESCULTURAS001 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PARQUE DONA LINDU by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

lagoa de apipucos064 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
lagoa de apipucos063 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
JARDIM DO BAOBA by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

GABINETE DE LITERATURA033 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
GABINETE DE LITERATURA032 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FACULDADE DE DIREITO by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
ESTATUA DE CAPIBA by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CASA GILBERTO FREIRE028 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
CASA GILBERTO FREIRE029 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CAPELA DOURADA069 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
CAPELA DOURADA068 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
CAPELA DOURADA066 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
CAPELA DOURADA065 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

11.01.2022- Letreiro e Cat ambiental by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
11.01.2022- Letreiro e Cat ambiental by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
11.01.2022- Letreiro e Cat ambiental by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

12.01.2022- Olha! Recife Frei Caneca by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Concurso Viva o Natal 2021 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
Concurso Viva o Natal 2021 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
Viva o Natal - 2º Jardim em Boa Viagem by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ciclo de atualização para os guias de turismo do Recife by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FRT 2021 - Recife by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
FRT 2021 - Recife by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

COMO JA DIZIA REGINALDO ROSSI : Recife encantos mil, no coraçao do meu Brasil.....


----------



## Cauê Marques

Parabéns pelas fotos incríveis. Recife muito linda. Não vejo a hora da cidade construir arranhas-céus com +150 metros, vai ficar mais imponente e moderna ainda


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO 160X90 20-03-22-008-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE ANTIGO 16X9 20-03-22-001-TP-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE ANTIGO 18X9 20-03-22-003-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE ANTIGO 160X80 20-03-22-006-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

TESTE AIR2S-HDR-0,4S - ISO100-002 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
TESTE AIR2S - 1S - ISO100-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
TESTE AIR2S - HDR-2S - ISO100-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
TESTE AIR2S-3S - ISO100-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

TESTE MAVIC AIR 2S-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

TESTE AIR2S-HDR-1_60 - ISO100-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

e a 60 quilometros de distancia pelo interior ... vc encontra gravata ... cidadezinha do agreste e a mais queridinha dos recifenses de classes mais altas ... regiao com o maior numero de condominios fechados de alto padrao de pernambuco ...​

CONDOMÍNIO VILLE MONTAND - 28-02-2022-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
CONDOMÍNIOS AGRESTE MINERADORA - 28-02-2022-TP2-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

*A 100 QUILOMETROS DE DISTANCIA NO LITORAL SUL ... ESTAO LOCALIZADAS AS PRAIAS MAIS BADALADAS DA REGIAO ... 

AQUI A FAMOSA PRAIA DOS CARNEIROS ...*

THALES PAIVA - QUADRO 200 X 100 - PHOTOART - MOLDURA NATURAL VERNIZ NOGUEIRA CLARO by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
PRAIA DOS CARNEIROS - 28-11-21-16X9-008-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
PRAIA DOS CARNEIROS - 28-11-21-3X2-001-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes

PONTE ESTAIADA NOVA VERSÃO002-25-12-21-2X1-1-VERSÃO 2 -OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RUA DO BOM JESUS 12-03-2021-170X90-OK-VERSÃO CORRIGIDA JPEG by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

AMANHECER RECIFE CAIS DO SERTÃO 4X5-25-08-20-001-1-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praa de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

www.skyscrapercity.com
www.facebook.com/riomarrecife/photos​


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Vonney

Cauê Marques said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos incríveis. Recife muito linda. Não vejo a hora da cidade construir arranhas-céus com +150 metros, vai ficar mais imponente e moderna ainda


Talvez os mais altos de Recife estarão num futuro na Zona Oeste da cidade. Estão construindo altos por lá


----------



## raul lopes

a verdade é que na zona norte fora da divisa da lei dos 12 bairros estao construindo altoes ... o mais alto da cidade o mirage da mouradubeux com 48 andares e quase 150 metros de altura ... 

temos tbm o novo lancamento ao lado do sitio da trindade .. da tecla o plaza mayor com seus 38 andares .. sera outro altao pra regiao ..


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

13.03.2022- Aniversário do Recife by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
13.03.2022- Aniversário do Recife by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
13.03.2022- Aniversário do Recife by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Amanhecendo by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rosarinho by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife & Olinda by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mosteiro de São Bento by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Sé de Olinda by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FIM DE TARDE NA AURORA - 26-06-21-16X9-011-TP-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
FIM DE TARDE NA AURORA - 26-06-21-16X9-010-TP-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Ken Masters

Fotos lindas dessa cidade linda!


----------



## raul lopes

17.04.2022 - Circuito Sagrado by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
17.04.2022 - Circuito Sagrado by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
17.04.2022 - Circuito Sagrado by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
17.04.2022 - Circuito Sagrado by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RIO BRANCO by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

QUARTEL DO DERBY019 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
QUARTEL DO DERBY020 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

parque de apipucos by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PRACA OSVALDO CRUZ058 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

JARDIM DO BAOBA by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MUSEU CAIS DO SERTAO by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
MUSEU DE ARTESANATO044 by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Náutico 0X1 Retrô by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Nautico 0X1 Retrô by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Guerreiros de lança by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Piedade / Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Piedade / Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sport x Santa Cruz by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Igreja Matriz de São José by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Tiago (Fachadeiro) by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_MG_9350 by Lucas Figueiredo, auf Flickr
_MG_9334 by Lucas Figueiredo, auf Flickr
_MG_9335 by Lucas Figueiredo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife - Vista Aérea (17) by Sergio Falcetti, auf Flickr
Recife - Vista Aérea (16) by Sergio Falcetti, auf Flickr
Recife - Vista Aérea (11) by Sergio Falcetti, auf Flickr
Recife - Vista Aérea (12) by Sergio Falcetti, auf Flickr
Recife - Vista Aérea (15) by Sergio Falcetti, auf Flickr
Recife - Vista Aérea (14) by Sergio Falcetti, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife - Vista Aérea (3) by Sergio Falcetti, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife - Vista Aérea (5) by Sergio Falcetti, auf Flickr


----------



## Ken Masters

Raul Lopes, gosto muito dos dois threads que você vem atualizando. Sempre que tem algo novo, vejo e admiro.
Você mora em Recife?
Cara... Abstraindo praia (que Recife tem) e relevo (que Recife praticamente não tem), duas bênçãos da natureza... Eu diria que é minha capital preferida do Brasil. As construções antigas e novas, as esculturas em muitos prédios (há uma lei que determina isso, se não me engano), a arborização... Enfim, no que depende da ação do homem, acho a capital mais bonita.


----------



## Matuto

Recife realmente é único, pena que é tão maltratado pelos governantes e governados


----------



## raul lopes

07.05.2022- Viva Recife Bairro da Várzea by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
07.05.2022- Viva Recife Bairro da Várzea by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Piedade by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Aurora street and its reflection on the Capibaribe river by isabela fernandes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do Pina by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Redirect Notice


----------



## raul lopes

Lua Cheia / Poente by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_MG_2555 by Wagner Amorim, auf Flickr
_MG_2555 by Wagner Amorim, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_MG_7780 by Wagner Amorim, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque Dna Lindu - Praia de Boa Viagem - Recife - Pe. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro de Recife/PE by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Pátio de São Pedro by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Barra de Jangada by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Barra de Jangada by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Barra de Jangada by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia do Paiva by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC5457 copiar 2 by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ary Barreto Imóveis - Apartamentos em Candeias e Piedade, Pernambuco


Imóveis seminovos em Candeias e Piedade. Rua Aníbal Ribeiro Varejão n.980 - Candeias / F. 3361 2409




arybarretoimoveis.com


----------



## raul lopes

www.facebook.com/arqMULTI/photos


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE-AURORA-18-06-22-006-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE-AURORA-18-06-22-005-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE-AURORA-18-06-22-003 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE-AURORA-18-06-22-16X9-003-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE-AURORA-18-06-22-010-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Piedade by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Aflitos by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Jangadas by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro de Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Amanhecendo by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Bacia do Pina by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRASILIA TEIMOSA 08-10-22-003-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE 08-10-22-001-TP-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

CAT's Recife (Ambiental) by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

CAT's Recife by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

16.10.2022 - Mês das Crianças (Boa Viagem) by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
16.10.2022 - Mês das Crianças (Boa Viagem) by Visit Recife, auf Flickr
16.10.2022 - Mês das Crianças (Boa Viagem) by Visit Recife, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Marco Zero by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Josy by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Josy by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO-MARCO ZERO 22-10-22-16X9-003-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE ANTIGO-MARCO ZERO 22-10-22-16X9-001-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE ANTIGO-MARCO ZERO 22-10-22-16X9-002-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE ANTIGO-MARCO ZERO 22-10-22-16X9-001-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

OLINDA - MOSTEIRO E PREFEITURA - 2X1-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

O Recife Antigo é um espetáculo. O sol nasce bem ao centro do parque das esculturas. É fantástico. Lindo!


----------



## raul lopes

Rosarinho by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Rosarinho by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Casa Forte, Recife by Denis Padilha, auf Flickr
Casa Forte, Recife by Denis Padilha, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC9996 copiar by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paço Alfândega by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Ponte Maurício de Nassau by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
_DSC9963 copiar z by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Ponte Maurício de Nassau by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Ponte Princesa Isabel by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

24092022Largada Oficial da Regata (52) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
24092022Largada Oficial da Regata (20) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
24092022Largada Oficial da Regata (30) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
24092022Largada Oficial da Regata (75) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
24092022Largada Oficial da Regata (77) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr
24092022Largada Oficial da Regata (90) by Ministério do Turismo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

JEWISH MEMORIAL / MEMORIAL JUDAICO by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BUARQUE DE MACEDO BRIDGE 2022 NOV / PONTE BUARQUE DE MACEDO 2022 NOV by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr
RIO BRANCO BOULEVARD 2022 NOV / ALAMEDA RIO BRANCO 2022 NOV by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PhotoBomb by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------

